# Keto Calculator



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2014)

Thought I'd share this with people who want to try it. 

Keto Calculator - Learn Your Macros on the Ketogenic Diet


----------



## Sully (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice find. I'll plug my numbers in later & see what it spits out.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice IB,  with cutting season right around the corner,  this will come in very handy.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks IB. Every time I try to put more than 200 grams of protein this happens! LOL


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 20, 2014)

Interesting. thks IB


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2014)

I just came across this calculator. Very interesting. Says I could cut from 235 to 195 based on what I put in


----------



## Sandpig (May 6, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Thanks IB. Every time I try to put more than 200 grams of protein this happens! LOL



Yea I got the same thing, that's when I got out of there.

And I've done Keto several times using Palumbo's method. So I know that the high protein intake works for me.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, I can deal with 50 gram carbs, but running that low a carb intake, I'm not sure if I could stick to under 200 grams protein per day


----------

